# "Toddlers and Tiaras"?



## cupcake_x (Feb 4, 2009)

I just finished watching this show about young girls and toddlers in beauty pageants on TLC.

What are your opinions about the show and about the subject of the show?
I figured this could be an interesting discussing.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 4, 2009)

Just so glad I have a boy....Not sure how I could handle all that with my daughter...Probably wouldn't and she would hate me...My dh has two daughters and you would have to slit his throat before he allowed it with them at that young of an age...But men are more protective I think of their girls. 
Did I mention I am glad I have aboy?


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 4, 2009)

Haha!

Unless.... Pageants for boys??? ._.!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 4, 2009)

^^^ Negative!! NOT!! No WAY!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 5, 2009)

/rofl!!

Let's hope not.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 5, 2009)

That show kind of makes me sick. For me its teaching those girls unhealthy habits and standards of beauty. I mean spray tans at 6, fake teeth because their baby ones fell out and they're adult ones haven't come in yet. When they grow up I can't imagine the pressure they're gonna feel to be perfect. Plus it seems they're missing out on a childhood. Not to mention it seems like a lot of the time its mothers dream not the child's.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 5, 2009)

Pageants = parents living vicariously..... 

I cant stand them and like you Tish my hubby would slit MY throat if I ever entered our daughter into one of them. I dont like what they represent and some of the "looks" created for such little girls is frightening in my mind.

If you want a well groomed daughter then a deportment school is a much better way of achieving that; at least we wont see 6 year olds with heavy makeup and innapropriate dress looks parading a stage!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 5, 2009)

^^ I know it reminds me of that Jon Benet Ramsey little girl that was murdered...every pricture they showed of her she looked like a 25 y/o midget....She has so much makeup on ...the clothes were so adult like...It was just heart breaking to say the least. We want our kids to act like kids yet we throw them into adult attire and make them act like they are 25 when they are 7 years old and should be playing with crayons and barbie dolls ...not lipstick and pantyhose


----------



## MissResha (Feb 5, 2009)

these moms make me sick!!! i have NOTHING nice to say about'em. nothing. so ima just leave it at that.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 5, 2009)

I just want my kid to be a damn kid. I think little girls acting really girlie is cute, but this stuff takes it a bit far. I think I'd love the pageants if they featured the girls being EXACTLY how they are, and showcasing them dancing or singing or performing in an age appropriate way, and talking about their favorite things to do at school or with their families, etc. I know, I'm dreaming. But even then, what use is a pageant? IDK

IMO this pageant stuff is no different than parents who push their kids to play a sport, instrument, or be perfect with their academics. It's all sick to me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 5, 2009)

^^ Damnit...I pushed my son into Basketball because he was sitting around getting chubby...He so sucks at it...but he has fun sucking up and down the court so I just let him go every week and embaress me to the fullest ...He will be 6'7 when he is a grown I bet and have no b-ball skills whatsoever ...there goes my dreams of being a NBA Mom...so disheartening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But hell....it's his life he can suck at B-Ball if he desires!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 5, 2009)

^^see, i feel that. if your kid is gettin plump, any form of exercise so that they dont get health problems later, is fine. absolutely fine, and a mothers job. if my kid was sittin around eatin cheetos and playing wii all day, i'd send his ass outside to do a jumping jack or two. then i'd regulate his diet. 

but this kinda crap...these moms...woo buddy...lemme not get started..


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 5, 2009)

The worst part of this show is onthe TLC website you can rate the little girls...people are actually only giving these little girls 3's as a score. Now, I don't approve of this show, but it is so sad to see a pic of a little toddler & see a rating of 2.5 under her little face


----------



## MissResha (Feb 5, 2009)

^^thats fucked up


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Damnit...I pushed my son into Basketball because he was sitting around getting chubby...He so sucks at it...but he has fun sucking up and down the court so I just let him go every week and embaress me to the fullest ...He will be 6'7 when he is a grown I bet and have no b-ball skills whatsoever ...there goes my dreams of being a NBA Mom...so disheartening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But hell....it's his life he can suck at B-Ball if he desires!_

 
The key HERE is "but he has fun". And I don't think that's pushing him into it, it's just something that you gave him the opportunity to do, and you're trying to keep him healthy. 

If the kids are enjoying it and they LIKE it, that's great! But when a parent pushes their child into something that they don't want to do that's just messed up. And when they put a sport before academics, or make them practice 4 or 5 hours a day, at the age of 8...that's what I'm talking about. Just like another poster said about pageants, that's called living vicariously through your kids LOL


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 6, 2009)

There is a new showing that is coming up on the WE Channel exactly like this called Little Miss Perfect I think? I haven't watched any episodes of it and I don't think I will. I just kind of find this whole thing kind of disturbing to be honest. Like the whole completely dolling up your 5 year old daughter and presenting her to a group of people to be judged. Not only would I be worried about sick pervs but the effect that this would have on my daughter's self esteem. And I feel that the little girls are giving this pressure to be PERFECT at all times and in everything that they do. It's just a very unrealistic way to look at things, cause no one is perfect or even close.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 6, 2009)

I agree with all of you- some of these women are giving their young girls SPRAY TANS. It was so disturbing, especially when one little girl came out in a teeny bikini and was shaking herself like she was in her 20s.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 6, 2009)

i'd rather encourage and motivate my child to play a sport or activity that builds character.
in my eyes, there's something very superficial about pagaents, even with the talent and question parts of the competition. The skills that these girls should DEVELOP and LEARN is just fed to them. 
"_say this_" and "_smile like that_."
some may argue that toddlers shouldn't be exposed to competition at that age and i disagree some what. unhealthy competition for who's the cutest is wrong.
i don't think the parents who put their girls in pagaents are bad. and when you think about it, its the stage mom's who are really competing with eachother, not the girls.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i'd rather encourage and motivate my child to play a sport or activity that builds character.
in my eyes, there's something very superficial about pagaents, even with the talent and question parts of the competition. The skills that these girls should DEVELOP and LEARN is just fed to them. 
"say this" and "smile like that."
some may argue that toddlers shouldn't be exposed to competition at that age and i disagree some what. unhealthy competition for who's the cutest is wrong.
i don't think the parents who put their girls in pagaents are bad. and when you think about it, its the stage mom's who are really competing with eachother, not the girls._

 
Yes, its the whole "I never got to do this or that when I was younger"-itis with the parents especially the mothers. They feel like something in their childhood wasn't fulfilling enough that they need to fill that void somehow by living through there kids. I mean its normal to want to give your kids the things that you didn't have growing up, we all want the best for them. But this whole beauty pageant thing def goes under trying to live through your kids.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Yes, its the whole "I never got to do this or that when I was younger"-itis with the parents especially the mothers. They feel like something in their childhood wasn't fulfilling enough that they need to fill that void somehow by living through there kids. I mean its normal to want to give your kids the things that you didn't have growing up, we all want the best for them. But this whole beauty pageant thing def goes under trying to live through your kids._

 
Exactly.
I remember watching an episode of Tyra (i know, i know), and she was talking to a little pageant girl's mother and she admitted to living out her dreams through her daughter because growing up she didn't have the confidence or courage to do it herself.

My dad is kind of doing that with my brother. He's pushing him into playing football in high school. My brother is physically built to play football, but his heart isn't in it and my dad continues to force it on him because he never had the oppurtunity when he was younger.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Exactly.
I remember watching an episode of Tyra (i know, i know), and she was talking to a little pageant girl's mother and she admitted to living out her dreams through her daughter because growing up she didn't have the confidence or courage to do it herself.

My dad is kind of doing that with my brother. He's pushing him into playing football in high school. My brother is physically built to play football, but his heart isn't in it and my dad continues to force it on him because he never had the oppurtunity when he was younger._

 
I think I may of have seen that episode of Tyra. I only watch the show occasionally if there's nothing else on because they show a lot of reruns. But see, I think its even worse when the parents know that they are doing that and even admit to it! And they'll still continue doing it! 

There are already enough pressure in this world that is placed upon the young generation that this extra pressure is just unnecessary. 

I've notice that this type of thing does also happen a lot in all types of activities not just sports. Just because someone is able to do something well, doesn't mean they have the DESIRE to do it. If you keep pushing a child to do something that they don't want to do just because they are good at it, its not going to make them very successful most of the time in that type of a thing. Just because they've been forced to do it for so long and eventually they'll just call it quits. 

Parents shouldn't force there children to do things if they express that they don't want to. But instead try to help find that one or two things that there kids love and are willing to stick to and nuture that (in a positive way, none of this living through your child crap).


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 7, 2009)

I was flipping through channels late last night and I happened to catch "Toddlers in Tiaras". Sick. Sick. SICK! Especially the swim suit competition and the "talent" competition. BLEH!


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Damnit...I pushed my son into Basketball because he was sitting around getting chubby...He so sucks at it...but he has fun sucking up and down the court so I just let him go every week and embaress me to the fullest ...He will be 6'7 when he is a grown I bet and have no b-ball skills whatsoever ...there goes my dreams of being a NBA Mom...so disheartening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But hell....it's his life he can suck at B-Ball if he desires!_

 
i do not think that is wrong at all because he enjoys it! when i was young i played softball and totally sucked but loved going anyway and never regretted being on the team


----------



## stronqerx (Feb 26, 2009)

It's means more to the moms than it does to the babies. In truth, it's the adults pagents, not the kids, they are just being used.


----------

